# Pledge



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Since we put up our Christmas tree my Mom had to move a end table right beside Spikes cage (an inch or less away), he has his own little Christmas tree on it and it is really cute but the thing is my Mom has been using pledge to clean the table right beside Spikes cage  She sprays it into the cloth but than wipes it on the table which I think is almost as bad as spraying it into the air. This happens everyday  I checked the can it is lemon pledge with allergen reducers it says no cfc's but Iam still worried. Any tips or things I should tell my Mom. She says I should go move to bird land


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

My mum did this, but with air-freshener. She sprayed it in the air everyday, in the same room as the birds. I kept telling her, if you want them to get ill, I'm not paying for the vets bill. And every time she did it, I would tell her, it will kill them and that I would never forgive her. It sounds cruel but she stopped spraying it, and now she doesn't spray it at all!  I would just keep telling her that it can seriously harm him, and if she doesn't stop, sit down with her and have a serious talk about what you can both do.  Good Luck!


----------



## colorado4bjh (Dec 2, 2008)

I just don't think she realizes just how much certain chemicals can injure an animal. Do you have any other animals that SHE just adores? It might help to make an analogy and give her perspective to one of her beloved animals. If she doesn't then try to help her understand why you love your little ones so much and just how much you really love them. Better to appeal to her sympathies and intellect then cause bad feelings and hurt your relationship with her. I hope this helps. It seems to work well with my own folks. Just be kind, gentle and honest with her.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

in my view Pledge sucks I never have liked using it, even before birds I had to dust several times a day because it always came back 

here is what a friend told me she's been a professional house cleaner (maid) for over 20 years

Dust is a living organism - The only TRUE way to kill it is with Vinegar (white), get a spray bottle, mix equal amounts of White Vinegar and water and use that to dust with, Just have to make sure all wood is dried off well, and You don't get it into electronics 

and Vinegar is just fine for birds! both white and Apple Cider vinegar - but my friend said to clean (dust, clean sinks, counter tops, stoves, etc) with White Vinegar) 

I actually did this last night on my very dingy water stained all the time Stainless steel kitchen sink - I'd wash it all down with soap and water and when i was done take a dish towel and dry it off, i'd go back 20 mins later and there are water spots every where ( I am used to porcelain sinks not stainless steel) So i mixed up some White Vinegar and water in a spray bottle and cleaned my entire sink, counter tops (dark brown granite) stove, fridge, deep freezer, and floors, Along with a wooden Cabinet that holds can goods, has a bread box and my microwave sits on top 

now this is the same stuff i wash down Daily (some times several times a day) with soap and water , My Microwave stand will be covered in dust again by morning on normal days(the tiels and budgies are in the next room), I got up this morning and it wasn't dusty 

So i proceeded to use it in my bedroom on my window and wooden dresser I couldn't believe the Gunk that came off my dresser and I just washed it Tuesday with soap and water!


Also another thign I never go with out - is my SWIFFER DUSTER! no dusting spray needed just Wipe and your done it traps the dust and doesn't throw it all around - unless of course its a spot that hasn't been dusted in for ever lol


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Vinegar is amazing! I use it on windows, floors, tables walls ect! Then to put a fresh scent in the air I will wash the walls with avon bubble bath.

On a different note, I am going to win the lottery one day and buy an island somewhere warm. We are going to save all the birds that need saving and sleep in hammocks! Wanna join us???


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I would offer to do it for her and use something else. The scent is what would mostly worry me. Their lungs are very sensitive.




Cannuck2007 said:


> On a different note, I am going to win the lottery one day and buy an island somewhere warm. We are going to save all the birds that need saving and sleep in hammocks! Wanna join us???



*YES!!! Sign me up!*


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

The table is now moved away from his cage, which is better than being right beside his cage. I was looking up pink solution but Iam wondering how safe it really is. I'll come on live on the island too


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

even when i was still working i always told my staff water and vinegar only


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I honestly can't remember the last time i used any cleaning supply other then either just water, Water and dish soap, or Water and vinegar 

well its been at least a year and half since thats how long i've had birds LOL 

but I tell ya it has managed to save me a lot of money , from buying those things and my buggy at the dollar store no longer gets over flown with cleaning supplies, now the only cleaning supplies in it is my Swiffer duster refills or the one with the handle if i end up losing mine LOL


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

Water and vinegar is a great window cleaner


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

allen said:


> Water and vinegar is a great window cleaner


I heard that, thanks for the tip


----------



## jorgenson1717 (Oct 17, 2008)

I bought the Windex Vinegar multi surface cleaner. Is that safe? I haven't used it yet in the house as my son wanted something to clean the interior of his car. Is it the same thing as just plain vinegar and water? If it is, I better stop wasting my money and use the gallon jug of vinegar I have in my kitchen. New spray bottles are probably cheaper. 

How well does vinegar clean bath tubs? I hate cleaning my bath tub.


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

jorgenson1717 said:


> I bought the Windex Vinegar multi surface cleaner. Is that safe? I haven't used it yet in the house as my son wanted something to clean the interior of his car. Is it the same thing as just plain vinegar and water? If it is, I better stop wasting my money and use the gallon jug of vinegar I have in my kitchen. New spray bottles are probably cheaper.
> 
> How well does vinegar clean bath tubs? I hate cleaning my bath tub.


I don't know about the Windex (never heard of it before) but as for bathtubs, vinegar works great and for tough spots vinegar and bakingsoda!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I think i'm about the only one who doesn't like using vinegar to clean windows 

I think it does a terrible job, I've tried it with crumbled up newspaper (like your supposed to) and Paper towels both, and hated it it put nasty thick smears all over the window that wouldn't come off 

my windows looked cleaner before i used the vinegar and water after i did it , it looked like a bunch of kids rubbed their hands all over the window with some nasty gunk on their hands. 

So i just got to the point i just don't clean the windows any more


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

atvchick95 said:


> I think i'm about the only one who doesn't like using vinegar to clean windows
> 
> I think it does a terrible job, I've tried it with crumbled up newspaper (like your supposed to) and Paper towels both, and hated it it put nasty thick smears all over the window that wouldn't come off
> 
> ...


For windows I don't add water, just straight vinegar! Works great!


----------



## superluvrgurl (Sep 7, 2008)

I have hardwoord floors in my house and I LOVE THEM! I use vinegar to clean my floors. Not only because it cleans them without messing up the varnish on the floors, but also because it does not leave an icky residue on the floors, so they are all shiny and pretty.

I also have to say that asside from cleaning with vinegar (which by the way I also use to clean my cages and perches and toys) I ADORE my kirby vaccume. I use the hose to clean up dust and seed from beside the cage every other day and it just makes cleanup soooo much easier.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes Vinegar IS a wonder cleaner. If you have hard water deposits just soak a paper towel in Vinegar and wrap it around the faucet or put it on the calcium deposits. About 5 hours later when you take the paper towel off the calcium deposits are just gone. It dissolves them completely. I like to use it for a final rinse when I do carpet cleaning to get the soap residue out! Superluvurgurl is right! Not only does it not leave any deposits, it removes them. If you have a room that stinks like cigars or whatever, you can place a few pie pans around with vinegar in them and they will absorb the foul smell. Needs to be large shallow pans to have more surface area of the vinegar.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

If you don't like the smell of vinegar (which i DESPISE) there are some cleaners that are safe. At work we use something called Avisafe which is put out by an aussie company called Vetafarm.
https://www.birdsupplynh.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=65
It's fantastic! I've used it to clean up some truly revolting messes in the cattery and it does a great job. You can use it on windows too. It has almost no scent at all (even when used quite excessively), and i trust that it's completely safe because there's no way the avian vet would allow anything unsafe to be used.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I have heard that http://www.pinksolution.ca/ is safe as well. I wrote the company and they have a few birds themselves. Also I heard alot of people love it over on one of the caique forms. It does not disinfect though.


----------

